# Schutzbleche fürs MTB



## RadonRace (11. September 2012)

Hallo Community,

Bin seit nun 3 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Radon ZR Race 7.
Nun suche ich aber abnehmbare Schutzbleche für das Bike.
Mir wurden welche von Sks ans Herz gelegt, aber ich weiss nicht genau welche.
Könntet Ihr mir da ein wenig helfen?
Sind die von Sks gut?
Oder gibt es alternativen?

Vorne habe ich eine Rock Shox Sid RL Federgabel, passt da auch die Aufnahme?
Wie ist das mit der Aufnahme für das hintere Blech?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.....


----------



## norman68 (11. September 2012)

Schau dich hier mal um da gibt es eine Suchfunktion, dort gibst du den Begriff Schutzblech ein und schon hast genug Stoff zum Lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRace (11. September 2012)

Die Suchfunktion habe ich benutzt.
Ich weiss aber immernoch nicht, welche Schutzbleche zu empfehlen sind für Mein Fahrrad und für die verbaute Federgabel....


----------



## Innocent (11. September 2012)

Das hintere Schutzblech wird bei den abnehmbaren einfach an Sattelstütze festgezurrt. Sämtliche Teile die zur Montage dazu erforderlich sind, sind schon am Schutzblech dran. 
Hier im Bild die Schlaufe Link

Mit einem Set um die 25 ist man gut gedient. Halten bei schlechtem Wetter das Grobe ab und sonst kann man sie einfach abziehen.


----------



## brainnessel (11. September 2012)

bitte kauf dir nicht sowas du hast ja ein mountainbike und kein spastibike. hast du angst vor dreck? dann ist das der falsche sport!


----------



## TitusLE (11. September 2012)

brainnessel schrieb:


> bitte kauf dir nicht sowas du hast ja ein mountainbike und kein spastibike. hast du angst vor dreck? dann ist das der falsche sport!



Erstens ist diese Aussage arg unter der Gürtellinie und führt deinen Nick ad absurdum und zweitens ist sie auch noch diskussionswürdig.
Ich habe absolut kein Problem damit, mich beim mountainbiken einzusauen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn die Temperaturen aber einstellig werden, kann ich darauf verzichten, stundenlang mit nassem A.... durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## MTK85 (11. September 2012)

Schutzbleche, Klingeln, Reflektoren, und teilweise auch Flaschenhalter sind in einem MTB Forum immer ein heikles Thema^^. Mir Persönlich ist es wurscht was sich einer ans Rad baut. Ich würde mir aber auch keins von den ersten drei Aufgezählten Dingen ans MTB bauen. Ist in meinen Augen vollkommen überflüssiger Misst!!!

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten... Geh in einen Laden, oder auf die Seite eines Onlinehändlers. Und kaufe/ bestelle dir was von SKS, da machste nix Falsch!
Musst dann aber damit leben das dein MTB Kacke aussieht XD


----------



## brainnessel (11. September 2012)

dafür gibts wasserabweisende hosen. was hat das mit meinem nick bzw geb datum zu tun? mit 28 darf ich ja wohl meine meinung preisgeben und die ist nunmal kotschüter sind nix für mtbs! als nächstes redest du ihm auch noch einen ständer ein?


----------



## RadonRace (11. September 2012)

Nix für ungut, Deine erste Aussage hättest Du Dir wirklich verkneifen können, schliesslich weisst Du nichtmal ansatzweisse wofür ich ein Schutzblech dranhaben möchte. Aber lassen wir das.....

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Erklärung des hinteren Schutzblechs.
Wie ist es denn vorne?
Wie gesagt ich habe eine Rock Shox Sid RL. Sind die Sks Schutzbleche da kompatibel? Habe was gelesen das es vorne Probleme geben kann....
Passen die da dran?


----------



## brainnessel (12. September 2012)

ok du hast recht ich weiss nicht warum du ein schutzblech bzw kotflügel am fahrrad haben willst ^^, 
na dann viel spass mit deinen schutzblechen


----------



## TitusLE (12. September 2012)

brainnessel schrieb:


> dafür gibts wasserabweisende hosen. was hat das mit meinem nick bzw geb datum zu tun? mit 28 darf ich ja wohl meine meinung preisgeben und die ist nunmal kotschüter sind nix für mtbs! als nächstes redest du ihm auch noch einen ständer ein?



Natürlich darfst du deine Meinung preisgeben. Jederzeit und gerne. Aber mit deinen stolzen 28 Jahren solltest du gelernt haben, dass man das üblicherweise nicht in herabwürdigender Weise macht.

Btw: Eine Klingel habe ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franksteel (12. September 2012)

brainnessel schrieb:


> bitte kauf dir nicht sowas du hast ja ein mountainbike und kein spastibike. hast du angst vor dreck? dann ist das der falsche sport!



Was ist den ein spastibike...wer oder was ist spasti


----------



## brainnessel (12. September 2012)

google mal tomturbo. das traumbike eines jeden bikers!!!!!


----------



## norman68 (12. September 2012)

Die meisten Schutzbleche was es für MTBs zu kaufen gibt schützen nur ansatzweise da diese alle viel zu kurz sind. Um richtig Schutz zu haben müsste viel länger Bleche montiert werden. Ähnlich so wie es sie beim Rennrad gibt. Dort geht z.B. das am VR auf der zu dir zu gewanden Seite mit einem montierten Spritzlappen fast bis auf dem Boden. An der Vorderseite das VR sollte das Blech noch ein ganzes Stück über den Höchsten Punkt der Laufrades gehen. Denn das meiste Wasser kommt nicht von unten sondern bekommst du von den Reifen ins Gesicht was von denen weck geschleudert wird. Das Problem was es nur bei dieser Art von Blechen gibt ist das diese sehr nah am Reifen montiert werden müssen um ihre Arbeit gut zu machen. Auch brauchen diese Bleche durch ihre Länge mehrere Halter wo diese befestigt werden. Was beim MTB durch die Federung nahe zu nicht möglich ist. Wenn du wirklich trocken und sauber wo ankommen willst wenn nur der Boden noch Nass ist und du es mit den Blechen für MTB versuchst kommst du über kurz oder lang nicht an Regenschutzkleidung vorbei. Alles andere funktioniert nicht richtig.


----------



## grey (12. September 2012)

ich hatte mal sks schutzbleche fürs mtb, bringt nix, ist sinnlos.

der hintere verdreht sich dauernd und geht nicht tief genug richtung  sattelrohr, der vordere hält zwar, ist allerdings weder nach vorne noch hinten lang genug, du wirst geringfügig weniger nass, um sinnvolle bekleidung wirst nicht herumkommen.

Also gleich auf das geraffel verzichten.


der vollständigkeit halber: die hatte ich https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17450_Shockblade---X-Blade-Set-.html


----------



## RadonRace (12. September 2012)

Danke schonmal....
Passen denn die Schutzbleche auch bei der Rock Shox Sid RL?


----------



## grey (12. September 2012)

ich hatte sie an einer reba, zur sid kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (12. September 2012)

Die passen auf jede Federgabel, die die Brücke nach vorne hat. Davon abgesehen ist es sowas von egal von welchem Hersteller die Schutzbleche sind. Die Funktion ist ähnlich gut/schlecht und die Preise nehmen sich auch nicht viel (wenn man entsprechende Befestigung vergleicht).


----------



## siq (12. September 2012)

greyz schrieb:


> der vollständigkeit halber: die hatte ich https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17450_Shockblade---X-Blade-Set-.html



Ja, die sind aber auch Kacke.

Wenn Schutzbleche, dann sicher Gescheite -> https://www.bike-components.de/prod...tzblech-Set-DeFender-M3-M33-Modell-2012-.html oder die Steigerung von denen -> https://www.bike-components.de/prod...blech-Set-DeFender-XC1-XC11-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## DerDuke83 (12. September 2012)

Also ich hab bei richtigem Dreckwetter hinten am Flash dieses X Blade von SKS.
Montage dauert 1 Sekunde und man kann es durch dieses Gelenk auch nah an den Reifen bringen.

Ist definitiv besser als ohne, ich hab halt kein Bock nach jeder Regentour meine Jacke bei 90° in die Maschine zu knallen damit der ganze Schlamm rausgeht.
Auch habe ich keinen Bock das mir bei Touren über 80-x km der Matsch in die Kimme läuft, das kann man imho mit diesen Teilen schon minimieren.

Und wer der Meinung ist biken sei der falsche Sport für mich weil mein Bike bei diesem Wetter dieses potthäßliche Ding montiert hat kann gerne mal auf eine Runde vorbei kommen.


----------



## siq (12. September 2012)

geht mir genau so


----------



## motorsportfreak (14. September 2012)

Sehe ich auch so!

Schutzbleche sind halt nix für Stylingfreunde.

Bitte nicht übelnehmen!!

Gruss Hubi

P.S. auch ne kleine Klingel ist ab und zu hilfreich....


----------



## carofem (14. September 2012)

Ich mach mir die SKS-Teile dran. VR-Shockboard, HR-X-Tra-Dry. Das Hintere hab ich ca.12cm verlängert, damit das Hinterteil auch trocken bleibt. Reichen mir vollkommen aus . Das Hintere nehm ich auch fürs Rennrad, erfüllt da auch seinen Zweck.


----------



## modul (14. September 2012)

brainnessel schrieb:


> bitte kauf dir nicht sowas du hast ja ein mountainbike und kein spastibike. hast du angst vor dreck? dann ist das der falsche sport!



Auweia.

Solche Anworten sollten mit Bike Verbot bestraft werden.


----------



## UliVoelckers (14. September 2012)

Hallo,
lass Dich von den Schutzblechverächtern nicht ärgern - wenn man nur bei gutem Wetter fährt - oder so dass man direkt hinterher duschen kann braucht man natürlich keine...

Ich habe das Privileg mit dem MTB zur Arbeit fahren zu dürfen (auch abseits der Strasse) und finde Schutzbleche manchmal sehr angenehm.
Ich fahre die SKS-Dinger - die neue Version finde ich noch besser als die alte. Ich habe ne Reba Gabel und hab so nen Adapter innen ins Gabelrohr geklemmt. Das Schutzblech kann man sehr schnell wieder abnehmen. So weit ich weiss gibt es nur mit Fatty Gabeln Probleme (die haben da das Luftventil und brauchen einen besonderen Adapter).

Viel Spass beim Fahren
Uli


----------



## modul (15. September 2012)

Die SKS für hinten finde ich nicht so gut, die Gummierung macht schnell schlapp. Ich probiere jetzt mal Topeak DeFender XC11. Befestigung dauert 2 Sekunden länger als bei SKS, sitzt aber bombenfest.


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (15. September 2012)

Hallo!
Also ich habe mir auch Schutzbleche gegönnt - manchmal macht man ja auch einfach mal Touren mit Gruppen die nicht umbedingt ins Gelände wollen.
An meinem ersten Bike hatte ich auch die typischen SKS-Einstiegs-Schutzbleche. Das fordere kann man so weiterempfehlen - zwar ist es beim erstem Umkippen gebrochen, konnte aber noch benutzt werden.
Das hintere Schutzblech bietet nicht wirklich 100% Schutz - wie hier schon beschrieben wurde, geht es nicht weit genug um den Reifen herum.
Nun habe ich dieses Topeak-Modell und bin voll zufrieden. Zwar sieht man es auf den Fotos nicht so gut, aber Richtung Fahrer hat das Blech noch eine kleine Biegung und dank des beweglichen Armes ist die Position auch ein wenig günstiger - bisher bin ich immer trocken und sauber geblieben...

beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collateral (16. September 2012)

Ich empfehle beim vorderen SKS-Steckblech auf jeden Fall, das Ding so anzubringen, dass die "Kante", die an der Vorderseite der Gabelbrücke anliegen soll, nicht komplett anliegt, sondern ein kleines Stück von der Gabelbrücke entfernt bleibt. Ansonsten lagert sich bei Regen schnell eine Wasser-Sand-Mischung zwischen dieser Kante und der Gabelbrücke ab, die bei den Vibrationen der Fahrt schön die Brücke blank schleift


----------



## DerJoe (16. September 2012)

Der einzig Vernünftige für vorne erscheint mir momentan der DeFender X1 von TopPeak zu sein. 







Für hinten muss ich noch schauen. Zuletzt hatte ich da auch so einen SKS in Carbon-Optik. Halten tut das Ding, man kann fast einen Knoten reinmachen, ohne das was bricht. Nur der Schutz ist lausig. Zu kurz und von Sattelstützen-Montage halte ich auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Deadmau5 (21. September 2012)

probiers mal mit nem MARSH GUARD!!!kostet nen zwhner plus 2 euro versand,wiegt so gut wie nix und is völlig ausreichend!!!


----------



## Downhill-81 (22. September 2012)

Deadmau5 schrieb:


> probiers mal mit nem MARSH GUARD!!!kostet nen zwhner plus 2 euro versand,wiegt so gut wie nix und is völlig ausreichend!!!



Das Teil will ich mir für hinten holen. Muss nur schauen, wie ich es montiere.


----------



## Toolkid (22. September 2012)

Den kurzen Stummel kann sich dann auch gleich komplett sparen. Entweder gescheit oder gar nicht. Der Marsh Guard verhindert auch nur, dass die Gabelbrücke sich zusetzt. Unterrohr und Fahrer sind trotzdem noch unter Beschuss.


----------



## Downhill-81 (22. September 2012)

Ich möchte ja auch nur, dass der Dämpfer vor spritzendem Schmutz geschützt ist.


----------



## DerJoe (22. September 2012)

Dann kannste auch ein Stück von einer Einweg PET-Flasche nehmen. Mit Kabelbindern fest machen und gut. Übrigens schrumpfen die wieder, wenn man sie erwärmt. Auch punktuell.


----------



## DJF (22. September 2012)

Ich kann diese empfehlen, ein Modell und für vorne und hinten nutzbar:

http://www.zefal.com/en/mudguards/124-no-mud.html


----------



## RadonRace (27. September 2012)

Hallo nochmals,

Also in die engere Auswahl kommen für mich nun:

ToPeak Defender M3/M33
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...tzblech-Set-DeFender-M3-M33-Modell-2012-.html

Topeak Defender XC1/XC11
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...blech-Set-DeFender-XC1-XC11-Modell-2012-.html

Topeak Defender M1/M2 Set
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1717/a38537/defender-m1-m2-set.html?mfid=73

Oder doch die Zefal Mudguards
http://www.zefal.com/en/mudguards/124-no-mud.html

Vorrangig brauch ich die Bleche um 16 Km zur Arbeit zu fahren, vorrangig über Feldwege und Waldautobahnen.

Kann mich leider nicht entscheiden, vllt könnt Ihr mir ein wenig helfen.
Danke schonmal im Voraus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (28. September 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Topeak XC1 vorne und dem Topeak XC11 für *29er* hinten? Das XC11 fürs 29er ist einfach nur länger, da aber beide (die 26er und die 29er Version) hinten gerade sind, dürftest du bei der längeren 29er Version mehr Schutz haben.
Gibts nur leider in dieser Konstellation nicht im Set, was die Sache etwas teurer macht.

Alternativ vielleicht das Topeak XC1 vorne und das Zefal No Mud Hinten. Wenn dir der Schutz hinten nicht ausreicht, besorgst du dir noch ein billiges Steckschutzblech und montierst dieses als Verlängerung mittels Schrauben zusätzlich ans Zefal.


----------



## bummelexpress (28. September 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Oder doch die Zefal Mudguards
> http://www.zefal.com/en/mudguards/124-no-mud.html



die habe ich auch. Halten bombenfest. Auch über Kopfsteinpflaster und andere Rüttelstrecken. Sind leider etwas zu kurz geraten und mußten mit einem Stück PET-Flasche verlängert werden


----------



## Toolkid (28. September 2012)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> die habe ich auch. Halten bombenfest. Auch über Kopfsteinpflaster und andere Rüttelstrecken. ...


z. B. beim Drop vom Randstein, aber voll ins Flat. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum mancher an seinem MTB Schutzbleche haben will.


----------



## DerJoe (28. September 2012)

Als ob alle Mountainbiker dropen oder rumspringen würden. 

Die, die ein Schutzblech haben wollen, sind meistens Tourenbiker oder nutzen das MTB als Alltagsgefährt. Unter Tourenbiker verstehe ich übrigens nicht Leute, die 2-3 Stunden unterwegs sind.
Wenn man 8-10 Stunden am Tag bei strömenden Regen eine Tour fährt, ist man über jeden Schutz dankbar. Vor allem, wenn es dann unter den Gefrierpunkt geht und sich das Wasser auf den Klamotten in Eis verwandelt.


----------



## Innocent (28. September 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> z. B. beim Drop vom Randstein, aber voll ins Flat. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum mancher an seinem MTB Schutzbleche haben will.



Ich hoffe mal das mit dem Drop vom Randstein ins Flat war Ironie

Mit den Schutzblechen kann doch jeder halten wie man möchte. Wenn ich morgens mit dem Fahrrad auf die Arbeit fahren würde, hätte ich auch welche dran. Morgens um 6 Uhr, will ich keinen Style-Preis gewinnen oder zeigen was für echter Biker ich bin, da will ich einfach nur einigermaßen komfortabel auf die Arbeit, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. September 2012)

Vollständigen Schutz bringen nur "normale" Schutzbleche und selbst das SKS Chromoplastics P65 habe ich vorne noch um ein paar Zentimeter verlängert:



_





_




Erfahrungen hab ich selber mit diversen SKS-Steckschutzblechen (u.a. auch Grand M.O.M. & Grand D.A.D.). Bei dieser Art Schiutzbleche werden immer Beine & Rücken dreckig, wenn es nass und schlammig ist. Die Beine werden von Vorderrad & Hinterrad vollgespritzt und der Rücken durch die Tangentialabschleuderung des Hinterrades (siehe Anhang).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (28. September 2012)

Bei Holybikes hab ich breite 'Kondome' fÃ¼r die Reifen gefunden. Aber ich hadere noch mit der Farbe. "WeiÃ" wÃ¤re dann doch ein bisschen sehr 'extravagant'. 
http://www.holybikes.de/index.html?d_21068_Cruiser_Schutzblech_Alloy_White2256.htm

Wer es richtig edel mag, kann sich die Pletscher Wingee S80 ans Rad schrauben. 
http://www.pletscher.ch/wDeutsch/pa...eninformation_Wingee_S.php?navid=&news=Presse
Preis? UVP 169â¬


----------



## RadonRace (28. September 2012)

Nene bei mir sollten es schnell steck oder klickbare Schutzbleche sein für schnelles an und ab montieren....

Welche sind da wohl die besten?


----------



## bummelexpress (28. September 2012)

dann sind es nicht die Zefal. Ist schon eine rechte Fummelei die zu befestigen


----------



## DerJoe (28. September 2012)

Und das XC1 ist auch nicht steck-/klickbar.
Das hat eine Notauslösung, falls sich mal was verkeilt. Ist aber ziemlich sinnfrei, da die Streben an der Gabel verbleiben.
Download Anleitung PDF: http://de.topeak.com/mediafiles/assets/995/file/1


----------



## RadonRace (29. September 2012)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den SKS Grand Mom und Grand DaD?
Ich denke die sind nicht so schlecht aber in natura hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen.

Dann denk ich die Topeak Modelle die für hinten 2 Gelenke haben sind auch bestimmt nicht schlecht. da kann man ja dann fein justieren....

Aber ist immer ne Sache wenn man bloss Bilder sieht und nicht in Natura....


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei richtigem Dreckwetter hinten am Flash dieses X Blade von SKS.
> Montage dauert 1 Sekunde und man kann es durch dieses Gelenk auch nah an den Reifen bringen.
> 
> Ist definitiv besser als ohne, ich hab halt kein Bock nach jeder Regentour meine Jacke bei 90° in die Maschine zu knallen damit der ganze Schlamm rausgeht.
> ...



Seh ich auch so.

Die SKS Dinger fand ich immer recht zufriedenstellend und schlecht siehts mMn nicht aus.:


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. September 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den SKS Grand Mom und Grand DaD?



Yo, ich. Beide sind schon deutlich breiter als "normale" Schutzbleche. Gut fand ich die Halterungen, die Einstellmöglichkeiten und das kantige Design...


----------



## cytrax (29. September 2012)

Der RRP Neoguard langt mir


----------



## DerJoe (29. September 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Der RRP Neoguard langt mir



... sagte er und hat dabei noch einen weiteren Mudguard am Unterrohr.


----------



## cytrax (29. September 2012)

Is nicht mein Bike aber ich mach dir wenn du willst extra noch ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. September 2012)

Von dem Teil hab ich auch ein Foto...  






Naja, der Neoguard schont *etwas* Oberkörper & Gesicht, der Rest wird bei Schlamm aber trotzdem eingesaut...


----------



## Repairer (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich hab' da mal ne' Frage zum Topeak Defender M1 (Vorderrad).

Ich hatte das "alte" SKS Shockblade (das, dass auf dem Bild von "Onkel Manuel" zu sehen ist) und war von dem Schutzblech ziemlich schnell enttäuscht.

Grund: 
Jedes mal, wenn die Federgabel vollständig einfedert, schleift der Reifen kurz am Schutzblech.

Isch des bei dem Topeak Defender M1 auch so?

Bike: Cube LTD CC 09
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL Dual Air 85 mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Snake Skin 26"x2.25"

Wenn ja, würde ich das Crud Crudcatcher vorne und das Topeak Defender M2 hinten nehmen.

lg


----------



## Repairer (30. Oktober 2012)

Ungefähr so sieht es dann aus:

http://www.helge-brunkhorst.de/sport/shockblade-durin-eingebaut.JPG

Also die Stelle, über der sich das Gabelschaftrohr befindet. Die schleift.


----------



## siq (31. Oktober 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Von dem Teil hab ich auch ein Foto...
> Naja, der Neoguard schont *etwas* Oberkörper & Gesicht, der Rest wird bei Schlamm aber trotzdem eingesaut...



bevor ich mir so einen Neoprenschutzlappen, als allerminimalsten Schutz an die Gabelbrücke kletten würde, würde ich mir so einen Marsh Guard besorgen. Der sieht um Welten besser aus und schützt auch besser. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597500


----------



## PuMod (31. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den SKS Grand Mom und Grand DaD?



Jop. Ich. 
Da ich mit meinem Rad auch *fast* jeden Tag auf die Arbeit fahre, mussten auch ein paar Schutzbleche her. Hab sie über den Bikemarkt hier gebraucht gekauft. 

Fazit:
Hinten ganz gut, dreckig wird man aber trotzdem. Kein 100%iger Schutz, aber besser als gar nichts. 
Vorne musste ich ein bisschen basteln damit das hintere "Blech" noch unter das Unterrohr passt (ohne zu schleifen). Passt aber dennoch. 

Außerdem ist es momentan so kalt, dass ich dankbar dafür bin wenn ich am Wochenende im Wald nicht den Rücken vollgespritzt bekomme und mir die Sauce die Ritze runterläuft. Denn nur die Dummen frieren. 

Hier ein Foto von meinem Rad wenn ich es mit auf die Arbeit nehme (mit superuncoolen, billig verarbeitetem Magicshinelicht, Klingel, Schutzblechen und man sehe und staune... rotem Rücklicht). Herrgott. Ich kann nie wieder cool werden.  Wie kann ich nur mit dieser Schmach leben?


----------



## Kordl (31. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab bei meinem "normalen"  Füllt Schutzbleche von Rose Versand. 
Das hintere ist laut  Beschreibung für vorne aber es passt auch für hinten. 






Mehr Bilder unter meinen Fotos. 

Tom


----------



## manne (31. Oktober 2012)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den SKS Grand Mom und Grand DaD?



Grand DAD:

Halterung baut recht hoch (>1cm), sodaß es beim vollen Einfedern recht häufig zu Kontakt mit dem Reifen kommt.
Schlimmer jedoch: Nach ca. 6 Monaten durch normalen Gebrauch (Vibrationen) gebrochen, da schwachsinnigerweise aus unterdimensionierten Alublech gefertigt.


----------



## Urbancylcer (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe dieses Teil und es erfüllt völlig seinen Zweck.Wenn es regnet, klemme ich es dran und wenn nicht stecke ich es in den Rucksack. Ich benutze es seit JAHREN und das Teil reicht mir völlig: http://www.netsport24.de/images/SKS_Xtra_Dry_0612.jpg


----------



## Nightfly.666 (3. November 2012)

Ich hab auch SKS. Siehe mein "Umbau-thread": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10028094#post10028094


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (3. November 2012)

Schutzbleche sehen beschissen aus... Auch mir gefällts nich, aber manchmal bleibt halt nichts anderes übrig als die Teile doch ans Bike zu basteln, weil:

1. Wenn man jeden Tag zur Arbeit fährt, egal bei welchem Wetter und man keinen nassen Hintern bekommen möchte, dafür hab ich ein Schutzblech von SKS X-Blade - an die Sattelstütze klemmen, fertig.
2. Für vorn gibts eine elegantere Lösung, sieht zudem auch noch cool aus... Hält auch ordentlich Dreck ab, wenn mans richtig dranmacht...kann man mitm bissl geschick aus einem alten Schlauch auch selbst machen. siehe beigefügtes Bild.


----------



## Urbancylcer (3. November 2012)

Eben. 
Ich weiß, dass manche "Harten" es toll finden völlig bematscht nachhause zu kommen, aber es kommt doch immer darauf an *was* auf dem MTB man macht. Wenn man auf dem Rad irgendwo unterwegs ist, wo man nicht eingesaut werden möchte, finde ich die Ansteck-Version als guten Kompromiss.


----------



## modul (3. November 2012)

modul schrieb:


> Ich probiere jetzt mal Topeak DeFender XC11. Befestigung dauert 2 Sekunden länger als bei SKS, sitzt aber bombenfest.



So, kleiner Erfahrungsbericht. Das Teil könnte ein paar Zentimeter länger sein. Mein altes SKS war so 3cm länger und der Rucksack war etwas weniger gesprenkelt.


----------



## bummelexpress (3. November 2012)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## TheRace (13. Dezember 2012)

DJF schrieb:


> Ich kann diese empfehlen, ein Modell und für vorne und hinten nutzbar:
> 
> http://www.zefal.com/en/mudguards/124-no-mud.html



 @DJF, ist die Montage fummelig? wie lange dauert diese?
ok, länger als Steckbleche, ist klar.
Aber länger als ne Minute doch nicht oder?


Kann jemand was zum Topeak Defender XC1 (vorne) sagen?

Danke!


----------



## verbali (13. Dezember 2012)

habe mir gerade eben das Grand M.O.M. von SKS gekauft..... Kann dir dann die Tagen wenn der Schnee tauen soll sagen ob das was taugt. 
Es ist auf jeden Fall mal schön breit und SKS typisch top verarbeitet. Ich hoffe das es nicht ein bisschen zu kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJF (13. Dezember 2012)

TheRace schrieb:


> @DJF, ist die Montage fummelig? wie lange dauert diese?
> ok, länger als Steckbleche, ist klar.
> Aber länger als ne Minute doch nicht oder?
> 
> Danke!



Also länger als 1 Minute auf jeden Fall......kalkuliere mal mit 10 Minuten für vorne und hinten. Die bleiben aber auch Dauerhaft über die Wintermonate dran und sind mit 100%iger Sicherheit besser als solch Steckdinger.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## FIRMtech (15. Dezember 2012)

Habe derzeit an meinem Revox 29er nur ein SKS Dirtboard am Unterrohr und ein XtraDry hinten. Richtig dreckih wird man dennoch, insbesondere der Rucksack, da das Borad nur bei 26er ausgelegt ist.

Lohnt es sich denn das Topeak XC1 auch an ein 29er zu montieren und eine kleine Verlängerung aus einem DH-Schlauch als Matschschutz zu montieren.

Am Heck gefällt mir die SKS-Gummierungsbefestigung nicht. Was an einer Alusattelstütze noch super hält, ist in Verbindung mit der P6 Hiflex Carbonsattelstütze gar nicht geeignet, verdeht sich ganz schnell. Ist das Topeak tatsächlich besser, eine Verlängerung für 29er würde ich auch noch dranmontieren.


----------



## TheRace (21. Dezember 2012)

DJF schrieb:


> Also länger als 1 Minute auf jeden Fall......kalkuliere mal mit 10 Minuten für vorne und hinten. Die bleiben aber auch Dauerhaft über die Wintermonate dran und sind mit 100%iger Sicherheit besser als solch Steckdinger.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Also, wenn die Erstmontage geschafft ist, sind beide Schutzbleche auch innerhalb einer Minute (de-) montiert.
Allerdings sind die beigelegten Gummi pads Schrott.
Zu dick, zu kurz ...
Ich hatte noch einen RR-Schlauch, den habe ich komplett über die Bänder gezogen - TOP!
Wirkt sehr robust und preislich ok.

Noch habe ich keine Regenerfahrung gesammelt, vielleicht am Sonntag.

Warum aber haben die "Entwickler" die Enden so schmal zulaufen lassen?
Da bin ich echt mal gespannt ...

Bei meiner letzten Regenfahrt waren die Hosenbeine nicht nur von vorne nass sondern auch von hinten, weil hier kein ausreichender Spritzschutz vorhanden war - das wird hier vermutlich aber genau so sein


----------



## DJF (21. Dezember 2012)

TheRace schrieb:


> Also, wenn die Erstmontage geschafft ist, sind beide Schutzbleche auch innerhalb einer Minute (de-) montiert.
> Allerdings sind die beigelegten Gummi pads Schrott.
> Zu dick, zu kurz ...
> Ich hatte noch einen RR-Schlauch, den habe ich komplett über die Bänder gezogen - TOP!
> ...



Ja Demontiert sind die Sicher in ca. 1 Minute, aber das war ja nicht die Frage oben, es wurde nach der Montagezeit gefragt .

Kleiner Tipp noch, den hinteren Fender neige noch weiter runter Richtung Reifen, verbessert den Spritzschutz.


----------



## TheRace (22. Dezember 2012)

Morsche.
glaube mir, wenn die Erstmontage sitzt, also Blechhöhen und Winkel eingestellt sind, dann ist eine erneute Montage genau so schnell wie die Demontage.
Wichtig hier ist nur, dass die Haken des Befestigungsbänder immer innen liegen. Nur so bleiben die Schrauben und Bänder stets am Schutzblech.

Ich hatte anfangs nicht drauf geachtet, dann war das auch ne ziemliche Fummelei.

Ich werde bei der ersten Regenfahrt einen Inbus mitnehmen, vielleicht auch vorher schon flacher stellen - danke für den Tipp.


----------



## DJF (22. Dezember 2012)

TheRace schrieb:


> Morsche.
> glaube mir, wenn die Erstmontage sitzt, also Blechhöhen und Winkel eingestellt sind, dann ist eine erneute Montage genau so schnell wie die Demontage.
> Wichtig hier ist nur, dass die Haken des Befestigungsbänder immer innen liegen. Nur so bleiben die Schrauben und Bänder stets am Schutzblech.
> 
> Ich hatte anfangs nicht drauf geachtet, dann war das auch ne ziemliche Fummelei.



Ahh, ok.....dann danke für den Hinweis 



TheRace schrieb:


> Ich werde bei der ersten Regenfahrt einen Inbus mitnehmen, vielleicht auch vorher schon flacher stellen - danke für den Tipp.



Mach vorher......schau mal auf das Bild, so ist er bei meinem MTB montiert.


----------



## TheRace (22. Dezember 2012)

ok, probiere ich .


----------



## Fränka (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich fahre seit ca 7-8 monaten täglich zur Schicht ca 16km. Vom Waldweg, Singletrails, Schotterpisten (die im Regen zum Bachlauf werden) bis hin zum Asphaltierten Radweg ist alles dabei. Ich habe mir das X-Tra Dry Set montiert und nach dem 2.Tag hat sich beim Downhill mein Fender für vorne lautlos verabschiedet. Die Steuerrohrklemme für 1.5 ist iwi kagge gelöst. das sass schon ziemlich fest drin meiner Meinung nach. Mochte anscheinend die 2 Kicker nicht in der Abfahrt. Naja hatte keine Zeit es zu suchen und habe mir dann ein Sks x-board montiert. Vorteil von dem Ding, es hält bombe. Nachteil: Lenkste stark ein bekommste ne kleine Dusche, fährste schneller als 25kmh fliegt dir der Mist unter der Gabelbrücke durch und landet mitten im Gesicht. Bei letzten Schneematsch auf gepöckelter Strasse schmeckte das Wasser etwas salzig  also habe ich mir den RRP Neoguard mit 3 Kabelbindern und nem Rest vom alten Schlauch selber gebastelt und muss sagen 
Ganz trocken wirste nie bleiben, besonders an den Beinen und Schuhen. es geht darum wie schon hier beschrieben etwas mehr Wohlfühlfaktor ins feuchte reinzubringen. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten seine Sachen in 8 std auf der Arbeit trocken zu bekommen. In klamme feuchte Sachen einzusteigen ist die Hölle.

Geil ist anders aber Sinn machen die Teile allemal


----------



## Mulk (23. Dezember 2012)

MTK85 schrieb:


> *Schutzbleche, Klingeln, Reflektoren, und teilweise auch Flaschenhalter sind in einem MTB Forum immer ein heikles Thema^^*. Mir Persönlich ist es wurscht was sich einer ans Rad baut. Ich würde mir aber auch keins von den ersten drei Aufgezählten Dingen ans MTB bauen. Ist in meinen Augen vollkommen überflüssiger Misst!!!
> 
> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten... Geh in einen Laden, oder auf die Seite eines Onlinehändlers. Und kaufe/ bestelle dir was von SKS, da machste nix Falsch!
> Musst dann aber damit leben das dein MTB Kacke aussieht XD



Schutzbleche sind doch total ok wenn man nicht viel offroad fährt, dort verschwinden die Teile ja dann eh schnell von selbst^^ Klingel find ich extrem wichtig, geht mir nämlich tierisch am Arsch wenn die Fußgänger vor mir ned ausm Weg gehen und ich hab kein Bock jedesmal wie ein irrer zu schrein. Flaschenhalter is einfach ein MUST HAVE. Man will seinen Körper ja gut mit Flüssigkeit versorgen und keinen Rucksack mitschleppen. Und ja Reflektoren...schaden tun sie nicht. Hab selber jetzt keine aber hätt mit damit kein Problem.


----------



## TheRace (24. Dezember 2012)

So, gestern war ich erstmals mit meinen "No Mud" unterwegs.
Der Name verpflichtet, dachte ich.
Allerdings hatte ich nach 61km ausgesehen wie die sprichwörtliche Sau!
Null Verbesserung zu den herkömmlichen Steckblechen.

Das Unterrohr, Umwerfer und Schwingengelenk vermatscht, Schuhe + Hosenbeine nass, Rücken, Gesicht und Oberkörper verspritzt.

Vorne fehlt definitiv ein Blech vor der Gabelbrücke - ab 20km/h wird's unangenehm im Gesicht.

Die nassen Schuhe und Beine kommen vom freien, ungeschützen HR Teil - Das Problem hat aber jede steckbare Schutzblechlösung.

Der verspritzte Rücken kommt vom viel zu schmalen Schutzblechende.

Mein Fazit:
Es ist völlig egal, welche Schutzbleche ihr nehmt, die Beine werden immer nass.
Für MTB gibt es einfach nichts Vernünftiges.
Die unzähligen "*Blades", "*Boards" und sonstigen Zeugs taugen nur ab  Knie aufwärts.
Und wenn ich dann sehe, was das zeugs kostet, wird mir auch schlecht dabei ... 

(die Bilder sind jetzt nicht die beste Qualität ...)


Frohes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modul (24. Dezember 2012)

Oh, und ich dachte schon das wäre ne prima Lösung für hinten. Danke für die Infos.

Vorne fahre ich "Topeak DeFender M3". Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, egal wie schlimm es draußen ist, ich bekomme nichts ins Gesicht, außer den Regen. 

Hinten fahre ich "Topeak DeFender XC11". Konstruktion und Stabilität ist super aber leider zur kurz. Ich werde das Teil verlängern, sollte kein Problem sein da die Konstruktion sehr stabil ist.

Für Schutz untenrum gibt es nichts. GoreTex Socken und gut ist.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Dezember 2012)

Schutz für unten rum? Da gibts doch garantiert was von Durex...


----------



## modul (24. Dezember 2012)

Noch weiter unten meinte ich .


----------



## Al_Gebra (7. März 2013)

RadonRace schrieb:


> Nene bei mir sollten es schnell steck oder klickbare Schutzbleche sein für schnelles an und ab montieren....
> Welche sind da wohl die besten?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Gibt es welche, bei denen auch keine "Erstmontage" nötig ist? Also vorne und hinten mit Schnellspannern o.ä.? Für hinten dürfte es welche geben für die Sattelstütze, aber für vorne?


----------



## rpitz (7. März 2013)

Also: der fix montierte Anteil meiner SKS Shockblade verschwindet de facto komplett im Gabelschaftrohr, ist also 95% des Jahres unsichtbar und stört nicht. 

Erstmontage dauert keine 10 Minuten, danach ist der Spritzschutz mit einem Handgriff drauf und auch wieder abmontiert. Das Basisteil gibts fürs Zweitrad auch einzeln, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Die würde ich wieder kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Al_Gebra (9. März 2013)

OK, ich hab's mir angeschaut, von der Haltevorrichtung sieht man wirklich kaum was. Werde ich mir kaufen. Könnt ihr auch etwas für's HR empfehlen OHNE diese "Öse" für die Sattelstütze? Z.B. mit so einem Halter wie bei den Rücklichtern für die Sattelstütze o.ä.? Ich möchte nicht jedes Mal die Sattelstütze entfernen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (15. März 2013)

Hat den schon wer versucht?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Z...zschutz-1.html?sid=2o77e9jr8u4c1hfeeh029dvck0

Bin am Montag die erste Runde gefahren und nach einer Stunde hatte ich keine Lust mehr, weil mein A.... so nass war, als hätte ich mich angemacht.
Bei 5°C am Abend war das nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Toolkid (15. März 2013)

Der hat am HR mehr eine homöopathische Wirkung. Für einen effektiven Spritzschutz (trockener Hintern) muss mindestens das obere Drittel des HR abgedeckt sein. Der Mudguard schützt bestenfalls den Umwerferzug und den Umwerfer vor direktem Schmutzbeschuss.

@ Al Gebra
Schau dir mal die Befestigung der SKS-Schmutzfänger an.


----------



## mpirklbauer (15. März 2013)

Werde einfach mal so eine Arte aus einem alten Kübel schneiden und testen.
Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn ich es weiter oben anbringe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (15. März 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal den orginal ASS-Saver schicken lassen. Echt der Witz, das Teil. So klein und direkt am Sattel befestigt wird das wohl nicht viel bringen...bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Faltreifen (16. März 2013)

Ich habe mir fÃ¼r mein Winterbike mit ein wenig Aufwand Steckschutzbleche angepasst und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Kein Dreck mehr in der Fresse und auf dem RÃ¼cken, auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Sieht meiner Meinung nach dezenter aus als diese "moto-cross optik" Schutzbleche und ist auf jeden Fall wirkungsvoller als das was so angeboten wird. 
Die Schutzbleche sind SKS Beavertail XL, die decken bei mir hinten sogar einen 2,4" breiten Reifen ab. Die Halterung fÃ¼r die Gabel besteht aus Teilen fÃ¼r 5 â¬ aus der Ersatzteilkiste meines freundlichen FahrradhÃ¤ndlers.
Ich poste bei Gelegenheit mal wie ich die Dinger zusammen gefriemelt habe und verlinke das hier.
->   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10409763#post10409763


----------



## Marc84 (21. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen habe mir das Set sks s blade montiert und gemerkt das ich das vordere gar nicht benutzen kann weil durch mein großen Federweg die Gabel immer an das Blech kommt jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen, was ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem xc1 Schutzblech habt das wird ja direkt an der Gabel montiert. Nur sieht es für mich etwas nah am Reifen aus und deshalb vielleicht nicht so guten Spritzschutz ist. 
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen?


----------



## T212 (21. März 2013)

Irgendwie verstehe ich dich nicht...

1.) Das Shockblade wird doch im Gabelschaft montiert, wie kann da die "Gabel ans Blech" kommen?

2.) Der Witz am XC1 ist ja, dass das direkt über den Reifen schwebt und gerade deshalb besonders gut schützt.


----------



## Marc84 (21. März 2013)

Ja Der Metall Bügel Feder so weit ein, das Der ans Blech kommt. 
Also is das xc1 ganz gut. Naja hab gedacht weil das so nah am Reifen ist ist das nicht so gut


----------



## T212 (22. März 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Ja Der Metall Bügel Feder so weit ein, das Der ans Blech kommt.



Dann ist das Ding falsch montiert oder die Gabel ist eine ganz merkwürdige welche...

Um welche handelt es sich denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc84 (22. März 2013)

Naja eher das ähm Rohr des Lenkers ist zu dick. 
Falsch montiert ist es auf keinen Fall ich bin Handwerker und mache sehr viel an meinem Bike. 
Das Rohr wo die Gabel durch geht vom Rahmen ist so dick, das da kaum platz zwischen ist wenn die Gabel einfedert


----------



## Moppedcarlo (22. März 2013)

Send pics ...

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Marc84 (22. März 2013)

Sorry hatte heute keine Zeit mußte meine Gabel und Dämpfer vom alten Bike warten und danach mußte ich weg Versuche morgen eins zu machen


----------



## Deleted 151460 (22. März 2013)

Bei Schlechtwetter kommt an mein 301 das hier

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=22346;page=1;menu=1000,5,160;mid=0;pgc=0

für hinten.

Vorme kommt  immer der Marsh Guard und so ein Neoprendings zum Einsatz.
Ist auch bei Trockenheit montiert und verhindert zuverlässig, das Steine, Staub usw. Ins Gesicht fliegen.


----------



## Marc84 (24. März 2013)

So ist zwar nicht von meinem Bike aber das Selbe wie meins 
Wie zu sehen geht der Bügel der Federgabel ziemlich nah am Rahmen vorbei.


----------



## Moppedcarlo (24. März 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> So ist zwar nicht von meinem Bike aber das Selbe wie meins
> Wie zu sehen geht der Bügel der Federgabel ziemlich nah am Rahmen vorbei.



Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Winterbike, der Stabilisierungsbügel der Tauchrohre kommt, zumindest bei meinen Bikes, nicht bis an das Schutzblech ran. Das Schutzblech ist vor der Gabel ja auch nochmal ein Stück nach oben "gebogen", damit etwas mehr Platz ist.

Ciao, Carlo





Camera 
*Canon PowerShot G12*

Focal Length 
*6.1mm*

Aperture 
*f/2.8*

Exposure 
*1/3.3333333333333335s*

ISO 
*100*​




Camera 
*Canon PowerShot G12*

Focal Length 
*6.1mm*

Aperture 
*f/2.8*

Exposure 
*1/3.3333333333333335s*

ISO 
*100*​




Camera 
*Canon PowerShot G12*

Focal Length 
*6.1mm*

Aperture 
*f/2.8*

Exposure 
*1/3.3333333333333335s*

ISO 
*100*​
​


----------



## Marc84 (24. März 2013)

Ja und da das Steuerrohr so dick ist sitzt das Blech so weit vorne, das der Bügel von der Gabel genau an das Orangene vom Blech kommt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (25. März 2013)

So nach ca. 1h in der Werkstatt habe ich mal meine ersten Ideen umgesetzt.

Vorne einfach ein Bild vom Marh Guard ausgedruckt und aus 2mm dicken Kunststoff zugeschnitten.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qdwkljh8u4cqz60/2013-03-25 19.40.46.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/28dg2ubtcitmdu1/2013-03-25 19.40.53.jpg

Werde ihn aber noch mal neu machen müssen, weil es so denke ich, hinten zu kurz ist.

Für hinten wollte ich auch selbst was zuschneiden, habe aber dann noch einen alten Kotflügel gefunden, fragt mich nicht welcher.
Er passt aber fast perfekt, musste ihn nur etwas anwärmen und begradigen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hqs8s8bbgc5x5ki/2013-03-25 19.40.30.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lgzdwh2hjhk51hz/2013-03-25 19.40.37.jpg

Deckt relativ viel ab ohne dabei wie ein Flügel zu wirken.

Leider ist es einfach zu kalt um eine ordentliche Probefahrt zu machen, -8° C.
Vielleicht wird es nächste Woche mal endlich wärmer.


----------



## turnesol (4. April 2013)

Auf der Berliner Fahrradschau im März entdeckt: 

aufrollbares, abnehmbares Schutzblech Musguard 

1. Musguard Homepage: http://www.musguard.com/ 

2. Händler


----------



## wschaf (4. April 2013)

Benütze seit Jahren folgende Kombination als Schutzblech:

vorne: Steckschutzblech http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...zblech-Shockblade-für-Kunststoff-schwarz.html 
lässt sich schnell abnehmen und ist auch stabil wenn man es so befestigt:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...65298f/s/Procraft-Krallenmutterset-1-1-8.html
so eine Kralle lässt sich von unten in die Gabel einschlagen. Nur verwende ich eine Senkschraube M6*40 statt der Orginalbefestigungsschraube des Schutzbleches. Vorher muss man aber den Kopfdurchmesser der Senkschraube auf ca. Durchmesser 8mm abnehmen.
Hinten verwende ich dieses Schutzblech, dass ich noch mit einem Klettband sichere damit sich der Klemmhebel nicht bei der Fahrt öffnet.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...X-Blade-für-Hinterbau-Kunststoff-schwarz.html
Diese Kombination hält super auch bei ruppigen Ausfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (4. April 2013)

Gestern bin ich mal die erste Proberunde im Schlamm gefahren.
Der Hintere funktioniert, wie erwartet, sehr gut.
Man Hintern bliebt sauber.

Vorne, auch wie erwartet, muss er noch etwas nach hinten gezogen werden, damit er
wirklich was bringt.

Mir gehts nicht darum, dass die Dinger schnell ab und anzubauen sind.
So oft baut man die nicht an und ab.

Glaube ich lass sie dauerhaft drauf.


----------



## steery (6. April 2013)

Grüsse!

Hab mal eine Frage zum SKS Shockboard in 29": Auf allen Bildern die ich finde erweckt es den Eindruck, als würde das Vorderrad beim Einfedern am Board schleifen. Schaut das nur so aus oder ist das wirklich möglich... Federn die 10er Gabeln überhaupt soweit ein?


----------



## rpnfan (24. Juli 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Vorne, auch wie erwartet, muss er noch etwas nach hinten gezogen werden, damit er wirklich was bringt.



Du hast deine Marsh Guard Kopie in die falsche Richtung montiert. Das größere Stück kommt Richtung hinten, dann hält das Stückchen tatsächlich den meisten / gröbsten Dreck vom Gesicht fern


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

neueste Version....Füße werden auch nass aber der Rest nicht(nicht von Unten)


 
Von Vorn kommt nichts mehr ins Gesicht......DH-Kram



29" Blech auf 26er Rad


 
Ein Test der schon lange hält


 
Schutzblech direkt an Träger geschraubt



Sieht sehr globig aus und der Dreck fliegt Dir durch den Schlitz zwischen den Blechen direkt ins Gesicht 
Mit einem zusätzlich angebastelten Abweiser direkt an der Gabelbrücke war dann alles dicht


----------



## mathijsen (15. Oktober 2013)

wschaf schrieb:


> Hinten verwende ich dieses Schutzblech, dass ich noch mit einem Klettband sichere damit sich der Klemmhebel nicht bei der Fahrt öffnet.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...X-Blade-für-Hinterbau-Kunststoff-schwarz.html
> Diese Kombination hält super auch bei ruppigen Ausfahrten.



Also bei der Vorgängerversion bleibt der Hebel auch bei ruppigen Trails geschlossen, brauch man nichts sichern. Und für die Besorgten gabs zumindest damals auch noch einen kleinen Sicherungsbolzen, den man reinstecken konnte. Wurde von SKS aber offenbar weggespart...


----------



## Hike_O (15. Oktober 2013)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Ich habe das Privileg mit dem MTB zur Arbeit fahren zu dürfen (auch abseits der Strasse)


 
Das Privileg genieße ich auch, aber Schutzbleche habe ich trotzdem keine. Will ja nicht nur nicht dreckig werden, sondern auch trocken bleiben. 
Deshalb immer dabei:
-Regenjacke
-Regenhose
-Gamaschen für die Schuhe
im
-Rucksack (wasserdicht)

So kann einem der übelste Regenguss völlig egal sein.
Wenn die Klamotten wieder getrocknet sind, kann man den Dreck der von den Reifen kommt einfach abklopfen/bürsten.

Style hin oder her, Schutzbleche sind nur ein Kompromiss.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> So kann einem der übelste Regenguss völlig egal sein.
> Wenn die Klamotten wieder getrocknet sind, kann man den Dreck der von den Reifen kommt einfach abklopfen/bürsten.
> 
> Style hin oder her, Schutzbleche sind nur ein



In den meisten Fällen spritzt das Wasser/der Matsch eh an der Seite entlang und man ist trotzdem dreckig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Das Privileg genieße ich auch, aber Schutzbleche habe ich trotzdem keine. Will ja nicht nur nicht dreckig werden, sondern auch trocken bleiben.
> Deshalb immer dabei:
> -Regenjacke
> -Regenhose
> ...


In Kombi mit "Blech" kannst Du sogar zwischendurch noch die Frühstücksbrötchen vom Bäcker holen ......ohne den ganzen Laden einzusauen......sei denn, Dein Arbeitsweg führt nur über gepflegte und asphaltierte Straßen


----------



## Hike_O (15. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> In Kombi mit "Blech" kannst Du sogar zwischendurch noch die Frühstücksbrötchen vom Bäcker holen ......ohne den ganzen Laden einzusauen......sei denn, Dein Arbeitsweg führt nur über gepflegte und asphaltierte Straßen


 
Ich hole auch als zotteliges Matschmonster Brötchen beim Bäcker.
Ist ja schnell gefeudelt wenn kein Kunde mehr da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Ist das Deine Stadtgurke mit dem Du auf Arbeit fährst, oder das MtB mit dem Du auch so in der Freizeit oder zum Training unterwegs bist?
Warum keine guten Schutzbleche? oder ist es ein Rad mit schmalen Reifen
Ich mach mal ein Foto von meinem Stadtpanzer.


----------



## rpitz (15. Oktober 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> -Gamaschen für die Schuhe



Ha, das war das Stichwort. Regenhose ist gut, meine Shimano MT90 sind auch gut, und dank Goretex auch dicht. Aber halt nur von unten und von der Seite, nicht von oben 

Welche Gamaschen bewähren sich, um die Lücke zwischen Hose und Schuhrand bei starkem/anhaltendem Regen zu schließen? Idealerweise natürlich auch offroad, ohne sich (beim Schieben/Tragen) gleich aufzulösen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen spritzt das Wasser/der Matsch eh an der Seite entlang und man ist trotzdem dreckig.


War nicht so viel, was vorbei ging.....und wenn es schüttet zieh ich noch Regenzeug mit Gummistiefeln an




Alte Variante




Aktuelle Variante




Teilstück bei Wind und Wetter



Keine Gnade auch im Winter....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Oktober 2013)

Dein Bike tut mir ein wenig leid. Aber dafür ist es ja gemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Da haben wir es wieder....jeder Dackel tut irgend Jemanden Leid.....und was ist mit mir


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da haben wir es wieder....jeder Dackel tut irgend Jemanden Leid.....und was ist mit mir



Okay du bekommst auch ein wenig Mitleid  Aber nicht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich geht es dem Rad gut, es wird regelmäßig gewaschen und die Gabel bekommt auch immer ein Gläschen Altöl in beide Rohre....und sie bewegt sich schon 4 Jahre recht ordentlich, wobei das Salz an vielen Stellen nagt


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Oktober 2013)

Konntest du überhaupt in die Pedale treten


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Bild habe ich etwas Später gemacht, da es Morgens noch zu Dunkel zum Knipsen war. In dieser Zeit hat sich dann der Eispanzer gebildet . Das Wasser auf den Straßen ist so salzig , das es kaum noch gefriert.
 Bis jetzt hat mich das Bike noch nicht im Stich gelassen


----------



## urmel511 (15. Oktober 2013)

@Comfortbiker

Welche Bleche hast Du da in der "aktuellen Variante" verbaut? Suche da nämlich auch was passendes für mein Stadtbike, da seit dem einbau der neuen Gabel die alten Bleche nicht mehr dranpassen.


----------



## Hike_O (15. Oktober 2013)

@_Comfortbiker_: Deine aktuelle Variante gefällt mir noch am ehesten. 
Ich  habe derzeit nur mein altes KTM Ultra Flite, welches mich seit 2006  zuverlässig überall hin und durch alle Wetterlagen bringt. 
Selbst die olle Suntour Gabel tut es noch wie am ersten Tag.  
Das ist aus Eurer Sicht  vielleicht ein mieses Bike, aber ich habe hier und da etwas "angepasst"  und ich liebe diesen Hobel.
Schutzbleche habe ich als Kind schon von meinen Rädern ohne Erlaubnis abmontiert. 
Demnächst wird aber ein vernünftiges Fully gekauft. Thread folgt 
 @_rpitz_: Ich habe die normalen Vaude Gamaschen. Dauerhaft laufen, tragen finden die sicherlich nicht so gut. Aber dicht sind sie. 

Brauche auch unbedingt noch Reifen mit Spikes!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

@_Hike_O_ : Danke, viel kann man nicht mehr verbessern, außer einer Edelstahlkette....wenn die Jetzige mal runter muss.

Spikes habe ich von Schwalbe , dazu gibt es auch Ersatzpinns

Das Fully kannst Du aber nicht als Stadtrad fahren...das wär zu schade 

  @_urmel511_ : Die habe ich genommen 65er Breite.
In die Gabelkrone habe ich ein M5 Gewinde geschnitten und für die Strebenbefestigung aus Alu 2 Schellen gebogen.
Hinten hat es einigermaßen gut gepasst.


----------



## Hike_O (16. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @_Hike_O_ : Danke, viel kann man nicht mehr verbessern, außer einer Edelstahlkette....wenn die Jetzige mal runter muss.
> 
> Spikes habe ich von Schwalbe , dazu gibt es auch Ersatzpinns
> 
> ...


 
Schwalbe hat definitiv die besten Spikereifen im Sortiment. Muß mir noch meine Favoriten raussuchen. 
Das Fully sollte möglichst viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten bieten.
Stadtfahrten sind doch auch ok, wenn man hier und da drüber, drauf und runter springt. Ich suche quasi die Eierlegendewollmilchsau. 

Eine Edelstahlkette ist für den Winter natürlich etwas sehr, sehr feines...  Was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## hesinde2006 (16. Oktober 2013)

Welches Schutzblech fährst du hinten ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Welches Schutzblech fährst du hinten ?


die 29" Version  am 26er Rad 



Hike_O schrieb:


> Schwalbe hat definitiv die besten Spikereifen im Sortiment. Muß mir noch meine Favoriten raussuchen.
> Das Fully sollte möglichst viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten bieten.
> Stadtfahrten sind doch auch ok, wenn man hier und da drüber, drauf und runter springt. Ich suche quasi die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.
> 
> Eine Edelstahlkette ist für den Winter natürlich etwas sehr, sehr feines...  Was kostet der Spaß?


 
Bei Fullys gibt es eine riesen Auswahl und da findet man auch genügend Allroundtalente -------aber im Winter mit Salzkontakt würde ich es nicht nehmen 

Edelstahlkette ist aber sehr breit und geht nicht durch alle Kettenspanner


----------



## Hike_O (16. Oktober 2013)

Für den salzigen Winter muß natürlich das alte Fahrrad herhalten.
Ansonsten habe ich mich bereits einem Beratungsthread angeschlossen. 

Edelstahlketten haben mich überzeugt!
Aber nun muß ich noch etwas fragen.
Weißt Du zufällig auch ob diese goldfarbenen Ketten mit Messingbeschichtung etwas taugen? Sollen wohl auch korrosionsbeständig(er) sein... 
Fette Goldkette kommt bestimmt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Aber nun muß ich noch etwas fragen.
> Weißt Du zufällig auch ob diese goldfarbenen Ketten mit Messingbeschichtung etwas taugen? Sollen wohl auch korrosionsbeständig(er) sein...
> Fette Goldkette kommt bestimmt gut!


 Ich denke, das die Ketten genau so gut wie Vernickelte sind.

Die Farbe der Kette, bzw. ihre Erscheinung, sollte zum Gesamtbild  des Bikes passen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. Oktober 2013)

Messing hat bessere Gleiteigenschaften als Nickel.

Wie gut der Korrosionssschutz durch die Beschichtung ist, hängt von der Schichtstärke und der Qualität der Zusammensetzung ab.
Kann man also pauschal nicht sagen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Oktober 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Messing hat bessere Gleiteigenschaften als Nickel.
> 
> Wie gut der Korrosionssschutz durch die Beschichtung ist, hängt von der Schichtstärke und der Qualität der Zusammensetzung ab.
> Kann man also pauschal nicht sagen.


Im Grunde alles richtig....nur den Vorteil des Messings hast Du nur, wenn die Kette mit massiven Messingteilen hergestellt ist. Bei einer Beschichtung der Laschen ist es nur ein optischer "Vorteil". Wobei mit einer Titan-Nitrit-Beschichtung (auch Gelb wie Messing) die Abriebfestigkeit wesentlich höher ist.
Aber unterm Strich sind alle Ketten früher oder später verschlissen, da ist eine regelmäßige Kontrolle und der Austausch wichtig. 
Man kann aber auch Alles bis zum totalen Verschleiß fahren und komplett tauschen.......da sucht man sich die günstigste Variante aus.


----------



## Hike_O (18. Oktober 2013)

Ok, also außer der Optik gibt es eigentlich keinen klaren Vorteil gegenüber der "normalen" Kette.
Da sich mein SRAM Kettenverschluß farblich derzeit von der Kette abhebt, brauche ich zumindest nicht lange nach dem Glied suchen. 
Ist ja auch toll.


----------



## votecuser (30. Juli 2014)

Vor kurzem habe ich ein Carbon-"Schutzblech" für vorne als Sachpreis bekommen. Die Montage ist mir nicht ganz klar. Als Gabeln habe ich eine Sid und eine R7. Ein Foto wäre nett, falls einer so eins dran hat:


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Juli 2014)

http://www.trailguru.co.uk/images/uploads/marsh-guard-01.jpg

http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_fotos/51135_313241.jpg


Hoffe das reicht so.

Wobei ich finde, dass er, um wirlich was zu bringen, zu klein ist.

Ich hatte einen aus Kunststoff montiert und wurde auch nicht weniger schmutzig


----------



## votecuser (30. Juli 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hoffe das reicht so.
> Wobei ich finde, dass er, um wirlich was zu bringen, zu klein ist.
> Ich hatte einen aus Kunststoff montiert und wurde auch nicht weniger schmutzig


 
Danke dir. Damit das Schutzblech nach hinten raus steht, muss es somit an die SID ran. Bei der R7 stünde es ja vorne raus.


----------



## Judoka2012 (14. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Steckblech für meine Starrgabel, allerdings ist zwischen Gabelkopf und Reifenlauffläche definitiv kein Platz, um ein Blech durchzuschieben, nachdem ich den X-King 2,4 aufgezogen habe. Einzig die Topeak Defender XC1, allerdings sind die nicht "durchgängig" und bringen so wohl nichts.
VG
Rainer


----------



## WildesRot (15. August 2014)

a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judoka2012 (15. August 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! Hatte ich heute schon in der Hand, könnte ich mir für vorne vorstellen. Für hinten bin ich auf das Zefal No Mud gestoßen, ist allerdings nur 65 mm breit und meine Schlappen kommen auf 60 mm.


----------



## WildesRot (15. August 2014)

a


----------



## Judoka2012 (15. August 2014)

Gibt es aber nur für 29er! Schick sind die Zefals, eine Konstruktion wie das SKS X-Blade finde ich potthässlich.


----------



## dorfmann (15. August 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> http://www.trailguru.co.uk/images/uploads/marsh-guard-01.jpg
> 
> http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_fotos/51135_313241.jpg
> 
> ...



Ich bastel die Dinger immer selber aus alten Pflanztöpfen oder Putzeimern.
Kostet fast nix und man kann sich die Dinger so schneiden, wie man sie braucht 
So ein Teil fängt genau den Dreck ab, der einem vom Reifen ständig ins Gesicht hochschleudert !
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Judoka2012 (15. August 2014)

Habe jetzt mal für vorne das SKS X-Board und für hinten das Zefal No Mud bestellt, ich denke was Optik und Funktion angeht der beste Kompromiss.


----------



## WildesRot (16. August 2014)

a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tec8500 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das SKS Set MOM DAD geholt. Leider verstehe ich nicht ganz wie man es anbaut. Ich frage mich wie man die Teile Fest bekommt.

Hinten habe ich das Problem, dass ich es nicht fest genug machen kann mit der Schnalle. Es wackelt dadurch nach rechts und links.

Vorne ist das Problem, dass selbst der größte Stöpsel zu schmal ist und ganz leicht im Rohr verschwindet und nicht hält.

Fahrrad ist ein Bulls Copperhead 3
ich hoffe einer von euch hat Erfahrung mit de Set


----------



## Floh (14. Januar 2015)

Für alle Selbst-Bastler:
Ich mache schon seit Jahren kürzere Bleche aus ganzen SKS-Tourenrad-Sets. Gibt es auch in sehr breit, hat die richtige Biegung für ein 26" Rad und lässt sich sehr leicht mit Stichsäge bearbeiten.
Und bei ca. 25 Euro für ein Set ist das günstiges Bastel-Material, aus dem man für 2 Räder Schutzbleche basteln kann.
Vorne kann man vier Löcher bohren und das Schutzblech mit zwei dicken Kabelbindern unter oder über dem Quersteg des Castings befestigen:




Oder so (am Kinderfahrrad):




Wer es stabiler braucht, kann die Original-Strebe mit Hilfe von Cateye-Schellen (ja die für die Rückleuchte, heißen SP-2 - SP-6 glaube ich) auch an jeder Federgabel befestigen. Ab 34 mm wird es eng, aber für 32er Gabeln passen die Schellen noch.





Hinten kann man die Bleche auch am Fully nutzen, um zumindest die sensibleren Bereiche (Dämpfer, Gelenke des Hinterbaus) vor Dreck und Wasser zu schützen. Dafür wird das Blech gekürzt und ebenfalls mittels mehrerer Bohrungen an den Streben des Hinterbaus befestigt. Leider habe ich davon kein Foto.


----------

